# Netanyahu trashes US-Iran N-talks



## Vikrant (Mar 3, 2015)

It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel. 

---

WASHINGTON: Reaching out to the American people and their lawmakers over the heads of the Obama administration, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu made a powerful case on Wednesday against Washington's efforts to conclude a nuclear deal with Iran, saying it will only pave way for the regime in Teheran, which in his view is rooted in militant Islam, to get nuclear weapons. The deal, he warned, will make the middle east a nuclear tinderbox and endanger not just the region, but also America and rest of the world. 

A packed Congress, notwithstanding a boycott by some members of the Black Caucus who felt Netanyahu's outreach through the Hill was insulting to President Obama, heard the Israeli leader in rapt attention and gave him several standing ovations as he drew a picture of the Democratic administration's gullibility in offering a nuclear deal to Iran. The deal, he said, would leave Iran's nuclear infrastructure untouched and its centrifuges intact, allowing Teheran a very short breakout time should it decide to violate the terms of the deal and go nuclear the way North Korea did. 

Given the North Korean experience, when Pyongyong threw out inspectors and shut down cameras, inspections were not a guarantee that Iran would not go nuclear, Netanyahu explained in a speech that repeatedly questioned what he saw as the Obama administrion's naivete in trusting Teheran. ''I don't believe Iran's regime will change its policies with this deal. This deal will only whet Iran's appetite for more...the deal paves Iran's path to the bomb, it does not block it,'' he warned. 

Much of Netanyahu's speech, seen in many quarters as muscular grandstanding ahead of an election at home two weeks from now, was premised on the broad Zionist narrative of oppressed people who were subjected to holocaust. Iran, in Netanyahu's view, was seeking a repeat of that by threatening to annihilate Israel, as its leaders have publicly announced. Iran is busy right now extending its influence in the region in Baghdad, Damacuss and Sanaa, and a nuclear deal trophy will only embolden it, he added. 

Despite expressly canvassing against the Obama administration's efforts on the host country's soil, Netanyahu, who grew up and studied intermittently in U.S and understands the American pulse and idiom, also reached out to the President and his team. He prefaced his speech with lavish praise for Obama, recalling many instances (both overt and classified) of the President helping Israel in times of crisis. But his contempt for the proposed deal was explicit. 

Iran's Islamist regime, he suggested, was making a fool of Washington, and even though Teheran was posing as an opponent of ISIL in the middle east, the two entities were only competing for influence. ''In this deadly game of thrones there is no place for America or Israel,'' he warned, reeling of instances of Iranian attacks against U.S interests. 

Netanyahu also contested the case made by supporters of the deal that this was the best deal under the circumstances and that the alternative to the deal was war. The alternative to the deal was a better deal, he said, arguing that Iran was desperate to come out of the sanctions regime, and given the decline in price of oil and its dire economic situation, U.S could get a better deal if it threatened to walk away. 

''If Iran wants to be treated like a normal country let it act like a normal country,'' he advised Washington's dealmakers, pointing out that Teheran had not even put its missile program, which could eventually threaten the U.S., on the negotiating table. 

It was standing room only on Capitol Hill for the Netanyahu speech, an event described as the hottest ticket in town. No foreign leader in living memory has fractured the U.S political parties to this extent, but then, seldom if ever has a foreign policy debate in two countries been an electoral issue in both. 

Netanyahu though sought to frame the issue as an existential crisis for Israel, suggesting that while the Obama administration may congratulate itself on stalling Iran's nuclear weapons program for a decade - when the terms of the deal will end t-- "ten years was a blink in the eye in the life of a nation.'' 

''The days of Jewish people remain passive in the face of genocidal enemies are over. We are no longer scattered among nations unable to defend ourselves,'' Netanyahu concluded in a muscular projection of his nation's resilience. ''Even if Israel has to stand alone, Israel will stand.'' 

''But I know Israel does not stand alone; I know America stands with Israel,'' he added, to rousing applause from US lawmakers.

Netanyahu trashes US-Iran N-talks - The Times of India


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Mar 3, 2015)

This man makes Obama look like a black man with mental retardation.  Oh lord, are we fucked. Hey at least we can blame Obama for the next decade.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 3, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> This man makes Obama look like a black man with mental retardation.  Oh lord, are we fucked. Hey at least we can blame Obama for the next decade.


what does the 2nd-term President being black have anything to do w/ it dropout?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2015)

Bibi need not say anything, the administration has already been TRUMPED!


----------



## Judicial review (Mar 3, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > This man makes Obama look like a black man with mental retardation.  Oh lord, are we fucked. Hey at least we can blame Obama for the next decade.
> ...


He's a Steve Ercle clone. That guys was loved but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 4, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> This man makes Obama look like a black man with mental retardation.  Oh lord, are we fucked. Hey at least we can blame Obama for the next decade.


If there* IS* a next decade.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


If Iran has a nuke, Israel will have a difficult time playing the bully.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 4, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel.
> ...



Why?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



read the post------"if iran has a nuke,  Israel will have  a difficult time playing the bully"               now you have the crux of the islamo Nazi mind.    In the islamo Nazi mind -----HAVING A NUKE----means ---"WE CAN IMPOSE THE STINK AND FILTH OF ISLAAAAM ON THE WORLD ---_ALLAHAKBAAAAARRRRRR!!!"


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


To a shallow mind, yes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 5, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> If Iran has a nuke, Israel will have a difficult time playing the bully.




How quaint -- a poster with the user name "No Nukes" who wants the repulsive Mullahs to get one so they can make good on their promise to exterminate Jews in Israel.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 5, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > If Iran has a nuke, Israel will have a difficult time playing the bully.
> ...


Who says who can have a nuke and who cannot?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 5, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Who says who can have a nuke and who cannot?




You are obviously too stupid to recognize the patent hypocrisy of a child calling himself "no nukes" advocating the irresponsible proliferation thereof.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 5, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Who says who can have a nuke and who cannot?
> ...


I do not condone anyone having nukes. You are too thick to get it.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 5, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



No body forced Iran to sign NPT and CTBT. Iran signed those treaties voluntarily. Now Iran has to live with it. That is it. There is nothing else to that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Not you.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Of course.
Israel having a nuke should scare people as much as the thought of Iran having one.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Israel has had nukes for YEARS.  Lol.  And no, the Israelis are not savage terrorists.    Comparing Israel to Iran is ridiculous.  Iran funds and trains and supports terrorists who are no better than ISIS.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Having had business and personal dealings with Israelis, I would not trust them. Especially with a nuke.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



They have already had them for YEARS.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I did not say differently. I still do not trust them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Sorry, but it shows that Israel is to be trusted.  Iran is not.  Iran is run by mullahs who are very superstitious and crazy.  They hate America and everyone else.  Look pal, it doesn't take a genius to figure this stuff out.  It's just common sense.  Even Iranian citizens do not like their government.  The kill homosexuals, stone women to death for being raped, etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



you would enjoy the islamo Nazi propaganda of the 1930s      Lots and lots
of  "americans"   trusted  Adolf.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Yes, he hosted an Olympics!  

The Nazi Olympics Berlin 1936


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



what a sublimely delightful choice.     Is that the one at which he refused
to shake the hand of a black winner?      uhm    ??  Jessee Owens??
That one was Berlin-----Munich did not turn out all that well either


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Well, my point in posting the link, in the hopes that people would read it, is the propaganda involved.  They were trying to fool the world into believing that they were peaceful and nonviolent.  This is very much like Iran.  While it tries to convince the world that it is harmless and only wants nuclear "power," it's actions belie those claims.  

This is from the link.  

In August 1936, the Nazi regime tried to camouflage its violent racist policies while it hosted the Summer Olympics. Most anti-Jewish signs were temporarily removed and newspapers toned down their harsh rhetoric. Thus, the regime exploited the Olympic Games to present foreign spectators and journalists with a false image of a peaceful, tolerant Germany.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > This man makes Obama look like a black man with mental retardation.  Oh lord, are we fucked. Hey at least we can blame Obama for the next decade.
> ...




For America?   That is a very big IF.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 7, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel.
> ...


It is Iran who has been the bully.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

These are the kinds of nuts that Obama wants to help gain nuclear power . . . 

http://www.clarionproject.org/sites/default/files/Iranian-Support-For-Terrorism.pdf

The Iranian regime consists of Shiite Islamists who interpret their faith as a code of governance. This ideology holds that Muslims are required by Allah to wage global jihad until a messianic figure called the Mahdi appears to bring about final victory over Islam’s non-Muslim enemies.  In June 2014, for example, Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said “the coming of Imam Zaman [Mahdi] is the definite promise by Allah.” Khamenei’s representative in the IRGC likewise said that Iran must pursue “regional preparedness” so that the Mahdi can appear.14 This unshakeable commitment to jihad is stated in the preamble of Iran’s constitution. It states that the government is committed to “the establishment of a universal holy government and the downfall of all others.”15


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 9, 2015)

Iran has signed NPT and is therefore obligated under international laws to not build nuclear weapons. It is that simple.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Iran has signed NPT and is therefore obligated under international laws to not build nuclear weapons. It is that simple.



So?  They will still do it.  As if they obey international laws?    Almost as stupid as thinking if you make laws against guns, criminals aren't going to use them.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## RoshanNair (Mar 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has signed NPT and is therefore obligated under international laws to not build nuclear weapons. It is that simple.
> ...


 I think Vik's point is more in line with validating the actions of the West vis-a-vis Iran, IE sanctions, diplomatic isolation, etc.

Of course Iran won't comply. A nuclear Iran makes them the regional superpower of the Middle East. The Sunni Arabs nor the Israelis want that, and only the U.S. can put an end to it via military action.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 15, 2015)

RoshanNair said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Israel could also stop it (with or without nuclear attack), and it wouldn't be the first time.  They attacked an Iraqi nuclear facility in the 1980s, and demolished it with bomb rockets fired from jets.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 15, 2015)

Bibi is basically co-President of the Republicans along w/ Vladimir.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 15, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Bibi is basically co-President of the Republicans along w/ Vladimir.


Vladimir ?  Not hardly.


----------



## RoshanNair (Mar 16, 2015)

protectionist said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Iran is not Iraq.

If the Israelis really could pull that off, they would've already acted by now. They've been beating the war drum with the Iranians ever since Ahmadinejad's controversial statements regarding the holocaust a decade ago, yet no action.

Israel needs the U.S. on this. But our Muslim-apologist SOB-in-chief, Hussein Obama, will not engage and protect our greatest strategic ally in the world.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

RoshanNair said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Well, I would like to avoid war if at all possible.  However, I see it coming down to that eventually.  You cannot reason with the religious fanatics that make up the Iranian leadership.  All they know is hate.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 16, 2015)

RoshanNair said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



This thread was not created for you or anyone to call President Obama names. Please stick to the topic or stay out.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Bibi is basically co-President of the Republicans along w/ Vladimir.



Nice avatar Dot.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 16, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel.
> ---
> 
> WASHINGTON: Reaching out to the American people and their lawmakers over the heads of the Obama administration, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu made a powerful case on Wednesday against Washington's efforts to conclude a nuclear deal with Iran, saying it will only pave way for the regime in Teheran, which in his view is rooted in militant Islam, to get nuclear weapons. The deal, he warned, will make the middle east a nuclear tinderbox and endanger not just the region, but also America and rest of the world.
> ...



holy cut n paste !!!


----------



## eots (Mar 16, 2015)

*It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel.*

_ya its called...the jig is up Israel...time to staighten up and fly right_


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 16, 2015)

eots said:


> *It seems like there is some sort of tension between current Democratic leadership and Israel.*
> 
> _ya its called...the jig is up Israel...time to staighten up and fly right_



What is the criteria Israel must meet in order for you to certify it as a straight flyer?


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 18, 2015)

Washington (CNN)While supporters of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu spent Wednesday celebrating his surprise victory at the polls, the Obama administration took a much dimmer view of the results.

A senior administration official said that Netanyahu's sharp tacks to the right before Tuesday's vote -- in which he ruled out the creation of a Palestinian state, a pillar of U.S. policy in the Middle East -- "raise very significant substantive concerns" for the White House, and that "we have to reassess our options going forward."

Another senior U.S. official told CNN that Netanyahu's nixing of Palestinian statehood "could change things" for the U.S.-Israel relationship.

That official said the administration is waiting to see if Netanyahu walks back his comments. He warned, "We are in a very, very different situation than we have been in years if that is not the case."

...

U.S. support for Israel could slip after Netanyahu victory - CNN.com


----------

